
Free POS Software / Free Cash Register Program - KindOne
http://keyhut.com/pos.htm
======
KindOne
Previous discussion on reddit little over a week ago.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/byuw77/so_this_is...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/byuw77/so_this_is_a_thing_in_production_its_like_a_blast/)

